# 19 Years In The Making



## egyptiandan (Jul 25, 2008)

It's finally happened  My first Chaco tortoise egg. She surprised me the morning of the 20th, by starting to dig a nest. It took her a while to get the nest just right, but did get there. Than she started pushing. The egg took quite a while to come out as it is HUGE (45mm X 29mm). I had to in the end help pull it out. 
Well here's mom and the egg. 


































The egg at first did a "light" chalking like a Pancake tortoise egg does. 3 days ago it started to chalk up properly and the spot is slowly but surely getting bigger. So I now have a 300+ day wait for a hatchling.

Danny


----------



## JustAnja (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats Danny! Thats great! Thats going to be quite a wait for you.


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 25, 2008)

That is interesting! Just one egg?? And so big! I wonder if this species displays shell and pelvic kinesis in order to get that big of an egg through the anal gap. A friend of mine worked on an African species (Homopus signatus) that laid a single, large egg, and it exhibited shell and pelvic kinesis:

Bloody Big Eggs: Shell and Pelvic Kinesis in the World's Smallest Tortoise
Margaretha D. Hofmeyr1, Brian T. Henen1*, and Victor J.T. Loehr1,2
1Chelonian Biodiversity and Conservation Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Southern Africa,
Department of Biodiversity and Conservation Biology, University of the Western Cape
PB X17, Bellville 7535, South Africa.
2Homopus Research Foundation, Nipkowplein 24, 3402 EC IJsselstein, Netherlands
The small tortoises of southern Africa include the only testudinid taxa that produce single-egg clutches. This group includes the worldÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s smallest tortoise, Homopus signatus, which inhabits a harsh, arid environment. We evaluated whether rainfall predictability and the eastÃ¢â‚¬â€œwest aridity gradient in southern Africa affect egg and clutch size of the small indigenous tortoises. We also several measured morphological traits of H. signatus to assess whether morphology constrains egg size, preventing the formation of optimal eggs. Aridity and unpredictable rainfall determine which of these tortoise taxa produce single-egg clutches. Taxa in less predictable environments produce larger eggs relative to body size than do taxa in more predictable environments. Homopus signatus produces the largest egg relative to body size, probably to enhance offspring survival in its harsh environment. Body size, pelvic aperture size, and the narrow anal gap of H. signatus appear to constrain egg size. Despite these constraints, females produce rigid-shelled eggs larger than the pelvic canal and use pelvic kinesis to pass eggs at oviposition; both features are unknown in other chelonians and emphasize the selective advantage of large eggs to H. signatus.

At any rate, congrats on finally getting a clutch from her!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Big Congratulations Danny. Wow 300+ days to wait. I thought 80 was bad. You have got to be so excited that she laid. What great pics you got. And wow that is one big egg for her. I take it they only lay one in a clutch?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Anja, Michael and Robyn 

Not much shell kinesis going on with her. Her anal opening is pretty big. It didn't take 19 years for her to lay, just 19 years from when I first started keeping Chacos.  I've had her for almost 2 years now and she was 4 1/2" when I got her and she's now 7".

Robyn I've heard of up to 5 eggs in a clutch, the eggs were a bit smaller. Females can get to over 12".

Danny


----------



## TortGirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations Danny! How exciting. Almost a year of waiting, but I am sure it will be well worth it.


----------



## Isa (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats Danny 

Verny nice pics!

You must be so happy, 300 more days and you will see the little baby , almost a year, I did not know it could take that much time, wow.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Agnieszka and Isa 

Isa the longest incubation period was for a Leopard tortoise, 540 days. Radiated and Chaco tortoises can take over 400 days.

Danny


----------



## Itort (Jul 26, 2008)

That's great. Is one egg a usual clutch?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Larry 

2 to 3 egg clutches are the norm. She probably did a single egg clutch because it was her first time.

Danny


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow Danny - how exciting for you! That is wonderful!!!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 26, 2008)

Neato, congrats!

__________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Cam (Jul 26, 2008)

19 YEArs + 300 DAYS?!?!?! 
You my friend have the patience of a Saint...

Congratulations, that is fantasitc...and I appreciate you sharing the pictures for those of us who never otherwise be able to see such an event


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats Danny! I will keep my fingers crosses for the large egg to hatch. Over 300 days to incubate, is that why there are so few CB chacos around?

ARKelly


----------



## ZippyButter (Jul 26, 2008)

WOW! So Impressed......congrats and best of wishes to you Danny, I will check back with you in 300 days

Minh


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Dee, Jamie, Colleen, Kelly and Minh 

Not sure it's the icubation time Kelly, but there are few females around. They can be tricky to acclimate to this hemisphere.

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 27, 2008)

ArkansasKelly said:


> Congrats Danny! I will keep my fingers crosses for the large egg to hatch. Over 300 days to incubate, is that why there are so few CB chacos around?
> 
> ARKelly



Because its only one egg and a usual clutch is 3, it would be interesting to see 3 little babies growing in that great big egg!! LOL!!

Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats! Will certainly be making the long wait worthwhile, when it hatches. As always, wonderful pictures!!


----------



## drthor (Aug 6, 2008)

Danny, great news. maybe I can learn from you. I have an adult female about 10" who I hope will do the same. Good luck to you. Kirk

1.2.2 Chacos
0.0.10 Egyptians
1.1.6 Hermann's
2.2.0 Caramel RES


----------



## elegans (Aug 6, 2008)

What else is there to say but congrats! Douglas


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Jacqui, Kodiak and Douglas 

Yvonne, no wishing that on me  I have though seen 2 sets of triplets. One was a Greek tortoise and the other was a Pink bellied sideneck. 

If I can be of any help Kodiak, I'll be glad to.

Danny


----------



## Iluvemturts (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow...I'll chime in with everyone else and congatulate you...sooo cool..now all thats left is it wait..how you do it is beyond me lol
Can't wait to see baby pics down the road


----------



## wayne.bob (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats Danny!!!! i cant wait to see it when it hatches.


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 7, 2008)

Dan: Wow! Congratulations! 

Sandy and Tank the Leopard tortoise


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Tracy, Wayne and Sandy 

You have to be patient with tortoises Tracy  You can't rush a fine egg 

Danny


----------

